# Best Bond player



## TudorMihai (Feb 20, 2013)

For 007 fans. Which one do you consider to be the best Bond player?


----------



## spradlig (Jul 25, 2012)

This is fun, and I voted, but does this have anything to do with music? What about the music in the films? I love the main theme music that is used in all the films. Some of the songs I like are "Live and Let Die" by Paul McCartney/Wings/whatever, "A View to a Kill" by Duran Duran, "Goldfinger" (sorry, don't know the songwriter or performer), and 'You Only Live Twice" (ditto).


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

I voted Connery, but I enjoy Moore as well.

Perhaps it is not about the actors, but about the films themselves - I do not really like 007 films after Moore very much. I do not find Craig's performance that great (I call him "the Russian Bond"  ), but I admit that Skyfall was likeable. I despise the two previous films, however.

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

I like Roger Moore, even though his films became a bit farcical. I particularly enjoyed the scene in Octopussy where he is running through the jungle dressed as a clown.


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

Winterreisender said:


> I like Roger Moore, even though his films became a bit farcical.


This is what I like in them, I guess!

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

DrKilroy said:


> This is what I like in them, I guess!
> 
> Best regards, Dr


Yes. In contrast to some of Daniel Craig's films such as Quantom of Solace which have no humour at all and which are utterly tedious as a result. I agree that Skyfall was better.

And if we're talking Bond music, my vote goes to the Spy Who Loved Me ("Nobody does it better" by Carly Simon)


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

Winterreisender said:


> And if we're talking Bond music, my vote goes to the Spy Who Loved Me ("Nobody does it better" by Carly Simon)


I also like this song.  Goldfinger and Goldeneye are also catchy.

Best regards, Dr


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

No contest - Connery. Just ask the ladies!


----------



## TudorMihai (Feb 20, 2013)

spradlig said:


> This is fun, and I voted, but does this have anything to do with music?


I would have created a poll covering the songs but, since there are 25 films, there aren't enough poll options. I can only create a topic for discussion.


----------



## spradlig (Jul 25, 2012)

*No problem.*



TudorMihai said:


> I would have created a poll covering the songs but, since there are 25 films, there aren't enough poll options. I can only create a topic for discussion.


That's fine, I wasn't really angry or even annoyed. These polls should be just for fun, away (in my opinion).


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

TudorMihai said:


> I would have created a poll covering the songs but, since there are 25 films, there aren't enough poll options. I can only create a topic for discussion.


Do a Proud Squire - take them 5 at a time, then have a jump off. Great fun and people can concentrate on the joys of each song and then argue about the real best of the best.

There can only be one winner - the Scottish milkman that is Sean Connery.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Some are sniffy about Roger Moore because he wasn't considered smouldering enough compared to Sean Connery but I thought his sardonic smugness (already perfected during his time as The Saint back in the 60s) was an ideal foil for the comedic elements that became an increasing factor in the films which featured him. Dunno why, but I always chuckle during that part of Live & Let Die where he is hang-gliding at night over the island while incongruously a huge cigar is clenched between his teeth.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

It has to be Sean, but I very much like the direction the films have been going in with Craig. A little more no-nonsense and a cut down on the gimmicks.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Connery hands down.
Moore was too prissy.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

1. Connery 2. Craig 3. Brosnan


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

The real issue: who voted for Lazenby?


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Skilmarilion said:


> The real issue: who voted for Lazenby?


There's always one who hits the wrong button by mistake. Be nice to them - they're probably feeling a bit silly.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I agree with Elgar's Ghost - my favourite is Roger Moore. He didn't take the Bond thing too seriously, and kind of treated it like it was all a joke. I mean you look at the ridiculous stunts, the mysogyny, the hackneyed stereotypes and cliches. Funnily enough Roger said he was the most inappropriate guy to be picked to play Bond. He said he was a total coward. Maybe that's why we remember him for his his witiness and campery, not any machismo?

Contradicting that I also like Timothy Dalton for being the other extreme, the Bond who is pushed to extremes and is like a method actor almost. You think its real, but he only made two if I recall correctly.

So my vote goes for Roger - even his name is appropriate in some ways (hint hint).


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Okay, I have to put in one vote for David Niven for one reason: this Bond set aside a part of his day for Debussy.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 29, 2012)

Timothy Dalton. He's the most believable Bond. You can really imagine him not having friends, being promiscuous, never being able to marry, takes his job too seriously and only drinks girl drinks.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Tania Davis


----------



## Fermat (Jul 26, 2013)

Voted for Sean Connery.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I like Connery's movies the best but I voted for Timothy Dalton because his character is most like the actual character Ian Fleming described in the books.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Sean,Pierce and Daniel


----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Jul 21, 2013)

SEAN CONNERY, all the way!!!


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

Until recently I would have said Connery any time, but now I have to give my vote to Timothy Dalton.

Can't believe it took me so long to see his films, both are fantastic - I doubt we'd have the current Bond without them. It is criminal that he only did two.

I am not a fan of Roger Moore at all, fair play to those who like him but to me he is a wooden clown. Not a patch on Connery or Dalton.

Brosnan is mediocre at best. Better than Moore, but not a patch on Dalton or Connery. I found Goldeneye enjoyable thanks more to Sean Bean, Famke and Coltrane (and of course Boris and the main lead actress whose name escapes me). The follow up was interesting but from then onwards (until Casino Mk.2), the writing was so bad no actor could rescue it. Judith Dench kept her standards up though thankfully.

I have never seen Lazenby so I cannot comment.

Ranking them, I would say Dalton (1st), Craig (2nd) and Connery (a very close 3rd for Goldfinger alone).


----------

